# 2 different hypnosis at the same time?



## 21705 (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi, I just wonder if it is possible to work with two different hypnosistreatment at the same time regarding different issues? One dealing with my emetofhobia and fear to eat, and one dealing with my IBS or is that a bad idea? Can they influence each other badly?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hello Menelwa and Welcome!Firstly, there are a lot of parameters here - and anyone advising you here on cyberspace can only give you just general information based on others' advice and experience, and therefore it may or may not be right for your particular situation.On you other post, you mention you need to gain weight. Therefore, I am assuming this is due to your fear of eating. The issues behind this fear are different from IBS issues. Have you been diagnosed by a physician for IBS? Are you seeing two clinical hypnotherapists in person for both of these conditions? Are you listening to two different pre-recorded programs for both - or are you seeing a therapist for one, and a recording for the other?The answers to those questions also would determine what the reply would be, because if one or both of your treatments are from a live hypnotherapist, then you should definitely mention this to them and get both of their opinions on this. Treatment protocols are all different - there is no way for us here to know if they are compatable or not or if they should be used in tandem.My GENERAL answer, and the one that Mike Mahoney who is the author of the IBS Audio Program 100 would most likely say is that it is best to use one treatment method at a time. I couldn't say that they would influence each other badly if I don't know what the protocol is for either of them that you are doing. But in general it is best to work with one issue at a time, and one hypnotherapy treatment method at a time.Your best bet is to contact the therapist/s for both of these treatment methods and explain what you are doing. They may advise to continue with one and discontinue with the other until the one condition is addressed. It also depends upon what problem is foremost in your life- with IBS, the subconscious mind sees this condition as "normal" business as usual, and it takes a while to release the symptoms and patterns. If your body sees fear to eat as the biggest threat to your life, the IBS resolution most likely will take a back seat to progress and let the most pressing issue be addressed first. In my own situation, I did the IBS program, and it addressed the most pressing issues first, before assisting with the IBS issues.However, that being said, fear of eating may certainly have connected components to IBS as anything dealing with the digestive system is intertwined.Your best bet on this one is to ask your physician and your therapist(s) what the best approach is for your particular situation. I would hate to tell you to do one protocol at a time, and have that be the wrong thing for you.If you are doing the IBS Audio Program 100 by Mike, then you are entitled to personal help as part of the purchase of that program, and you can ask Mike or his staff directly via the contact page on the website you ordered it from, or the 877 number about this as that is his area of expertise, and he sees folks with many different areas of concern and health conditions.If as I mentioned, you are using other prerecorded programs, or seeing therapists in person, you should contact them for their professional opinions.Hope this info is helpful to you - and wishing you success in feeling better for both your IBS and emetofhobia.Kind thoughts to you...


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Just a question, but is it with the same therapist?


----------

